# Choosing quality knives



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am hoping to get some advice on what brand of knife to buy. I have sifted around the internet and found so many choices and differing opinions I thought I would ask the experts. So a little about me...I am a home cook and want to invest in some good quality knives that hold their sharpness well and will last the test of time. I have decided to buy individual knives rather than a set, mainly because I felt that the general consensus is that you have to spend a lot of money to get something of quality and really just want a couple of great quality essential knives. I am willing to spend $100 - $200 per knife and yes I will get a good sharpening system. Global, Shun and wrustholf and scanpan are what I was shown when I went into total food equipment (nz shop). What do you think is the best value for money for someone like me who isn't a professional? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

Do you have any preference between stainless or carbon, wa handles or western style handles etc ?


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi there, 

Thanks for your reply, I don't have a preference between stainless and carbon, I am willing to take care of the knife, which do you prefer? I like the lightness of the Japanese knives but wondering is there any draw backs to a light knife?


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

smockett said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks for your reply, I don't have a preference between stainless and carbon, I am willing to take care of the knife, which do you prefer? I like the lightness of the Japanese knives but wondering is there any draw backs to a light knife?


To be honest I don't really have a preference at the moment. 
I have a variety of stainless and carbon. I haven't really enough experience with them, only had the Japanese knives for just over a year, and only been sharpening effectively for about 6 months.

The only issue I have with carbon is cutting onions, you can get a reaction and end up with black onions. This may be poor technique by me.

I would suggest having a look at some knives in your price range, see what catches your eye and then search, query etc

I suspect that the more important question will be what types of knives you buy, rather than which particular brand of knife you buy.

Everybody will have their opinion of the best value knife based on their preferences and values. You haven't given us a lot to go on as to your preferences. I don't think there are any bad knives in the price range you mentioned, just a lot of different knives with lots of different features.


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay great thanks thats helpful. I am looking at the Shun classic 8 inch at the moment it seems to have good reviews. Yes sorry for the lack of info its really because I am a amateur and don't have enough experience to know whats what. If the knives are all of quality then I will just have to go try them out and see what I like the look of. Thanks for your advice /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

smockett said:


> Yes sorry for the lack of info its really because I am a amateur and don't have enough experience to know whats what.


That's where I was last year 

I would recommend you have a browse of http://japanesechefsknife.com/ just to see what is available. They have a wide range of knives and shipping is fast and cheap.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

With carbon it's important to establish a patina to cut down on reactivity. The soft iron on many Japanese san mai knives is super reactive. Some of the vintage American carbon are exceptional like Forgecraft, Dexter, Lamson, Goodell. Most are 1095 and take and keep a wicked sharp edge. They have excellent profiles too and if you are into refurbishing them like I am they can be real jewels. Here's an example:

Before:





  








attachment.php?attachmentid=11461&d=1403649976




__
mike9


__
Aug 24, 2014








After:





  








IMG_20140824_142008_zpsa1d89a2a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 24, 2014


__
1







Something to think about.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

smockett said:


> Okay great thanks thats helpful. I am looking at the Shun classic 8 inch at the moment it seems to have good reviews. Yes sorry for the lack of info its really because I am a amateur and don't have enough experience to know whats what. If the knives are all of quality then I will just have to go try them out and see what I like the look of. Thanks for your advice /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Folks on this forum tend to express hate for Shun (calling it "fake Japanese" and asserting that there are better bargains available) but I can assure you that if the handle feels OK in your hand you will love working with a Shun chef knife. High quality and very sharp. Not inexpensive but you'll be getting a great quality product for your hard-earned money. For a different feeling handle also look into the Shun Premier... a bit fuller and more in the Western tradition.

If you live anywhere near a Williams Sonoma you can try them out. Performance is just as important as liking the looks. But looks count!


----------



## bombaysapphire (Aug 20, 2014)

Personally I prefer shun "premier". Like someone said You need to get a feel as everybody has different grip & a feel. So before spending that kind of money one at knife its better to check them out at good stores. I bought a set and is also came with a 9" bread knife but personally i don't see much use of it. Pls let me know if anyone is interested in purchasing it . Its brand new 9" shun premier bread knife. I would spend that money to get a shun Nakiri for my vegetables.Investment in a good chopping board is a must for these kind of knives. Good luck in shopping.


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay great thanks I will take a look


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

kevpenbanc said:


> That's where I was last year /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I would recommend you have a browse of http://japanesechefsknife.com/ just to see what is available. They have a wide range of knives and shipping is fast and cheap.


Perfect I will take a look


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

Mike9 said:


> With carbon it's important to establish a patina to cut down on reactivity. The soft iron on many Japanese san mai knives is super reactive. Some of the vintage American carbon are exceptional like Forgecraft, Dexter, Lamson, Goodell. Most are 1095 and take and keep a wicked sharp edge. They have excellent profiles too and if you are into refurbishing them like I am they can be real jewels. Here's an example:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Thanks thats good to know


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

BombaySapphire said:


> Personally I prefer shun "premier". Like someone said You need to get a feel as everybody has different grip & a feel. So before spending that kind of money one at knife its better to check them out at good stores. I bought a set and is also came with a 9" bread knife but personally i don't see much use of it. Pls let me know if anyone is interested in purchasing it . Its brand new 9" shun premier bread knife. I would spend that money to get a shun Nakiri for my vegetables.Investment in a good chopping board is a must for these kind of knives. Good luck in shopping.


Thanks I will check them out as well and will definitly go inshore before I decide on anything. Thanks for the advice


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

BrianShaw said:


> Folks on this forum tend to express hate for Shun (calling it "fake Japanese" and asserting that there are better bargains available) but I can assure you that if the handle feels OK in your hand you will love working with a Shun chef knife. High quality and very sharp. Not inexpensive but you'll be getting a great quality product for your hard-earned money. For a different feeling handle also look into the Shun Premier... a bit fuller and more in the Western tradition.
> 
> If you live anywhere near a Williams Sonoma you can try them out. Performance is just as important as liking the looks. But looks count!


Hmm okay good to know I will definitly look at the premier and see what I think. I don't think we have Williams Sonoma here, but have found somewhere that carries Shun so I will see if they have the premier range as well. Thanks for the advice


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you sharpen your own knives?  All knives need sharpening, just a question of how often.  Japanese knives including shun require a specific type of sharpening on waterstones.  At this level of knife you need to know how to sharpen yourself either freehand or jig, or you need to find a reputable service that uses waterstones.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Welcome to ChefTalk!

I have to admit that, off the top of my head, I don't know the cutlery availability in New Zealand, or the import restrictions and duty of cutlery or accessories into New Zealand or if there is any VAT in New Zealand, so take what I have to say with a grain of salt and verify anything I have to say.

I am first noting the New Zealand to U.S. dollar exchange rate (1 NZ$ = 0.84 US$) and the U.S. Dollar to New Zealand exchange rate (1 US$ = $1.19 NZ$). Since you did not specify which currency, I am assuming your budget is in New Zealand dollars, which means you are looking for individual knives in the (U.S. dollar) value of up to $84 to $168 range. If you were using the U.S. dollar as your currency value comparison, then $100 to $200 in U.S. dollars would work out to $119 NZ to $238 NZ.

I'm glad to read where you are willing to forgo buying a set and will buy your knives individually. As many of the people on this web site will advise (and as I am now doing), you don't need all that many knives. A good chef's knife, a moderate quality paring knife and a serrated edge bread knife will form the basic cutting edges of your kit. You will also need a good cutting surface and a honing rod right away as well, and in due course, a sharpening kit.

The basic tool will be your chef's knife. This is the one knife for which you will need to be willing to open your wallet. Everything else can be lower level, but your chef's knife requires some expenditure.

The first question you need to ask yourself is - how long do you want the blade to be? One expert on this site, Boar de Laze ("BDL") (who now seems to have gone to other pursuits) saw a 200 to 210 mm blade as small, a 240 to 270 mm long blade as moderate in length and anything longer (300 mm plus) as a very long knife. You need to chose the length according to (1) what is comfortable to you now, (2) what you can grow into; and (3) how much food can you reasonably expect to work with in the vast bulk of your food preparation sessions. My personal experience as a rank amateur is that I started with a 210 mm blade, and then found that a 240 mm blade was comfortable after a short mental and experience adjustment period. I found a 270 mm blade to be just too unwieldly. However, that is me - you might have a different experience.

After that, you will be looking at availability. In terms of a New Zealand retailer, you might want to consider ProChef.co.nz, who are based in Whangarei. They are the New Zealand authorized dealers for MAC knives (which is how I located them). They also sell, Tojiro, Masakage, Sakai Takayuki, Yoshikane, Akifusa and Sakon knives.

The MAC Professional has been cited by BDL as among the best stainless steel chef's knives for a basic gyuto. I recently acquired one and can recommend it. While ProChef does not list the 240 mm Mac Pro MBK-95, they do show a 220 mm MAC Pro (presumably the 210 mm MBK-85, along with a ceramic honing rod and a 125 mm paring knife - presumably the PKF-50) as part of a "basic" kit for NZ $319.00. However, as the New Zealand importer/distributor, they can probably special order the MBK-95 if it is not part of that kit.

Both the Tojiro DP and the Sakai Takayuki are well-regarded gyutos (though I am not particularly a fan of a damascus style blade. I think they are an affectation, with owners potentially being afraid of using them and causing visual - though not functional - damage to the face of the blade. But that's just my personal quibble). As for the other Japanese gyutos from ProChef.co.nz, I don't at this time have any real information.

If it works for you, a MAC Pro 125 mm paring knife would make a nice petty - though so would a 150 mm. Or, you can follow BDL's paring knife recommendation and just get some Victorinox paring knives. Much cheaper and a lot less critical than the chef's knife.

For a bread knife, go for a basic Victorinox fibrox handle serrated bread knife (at least 8 inches - 200 mm, but preferably 10 inch - 250 mm or longer) as a good, inexpensive and reliable bread knife. The ultimate bread knife might have been recommended by BDL as the 10-1/2 inch (270 mm) MAC Superior bread knife, but ProChef does not seem to stock it. You might go whole hog and ask for it as a special order, though that will cost you.

The MAC 240 mm honing rod is good for knives up to 240 mm in length (though I would probably prefer something longer - such as 300 mm, like the 12 inch Idahone available in the US). But in any event. look for a ceramic rod, rather than anything made with steel.

As for a cutting board, there's plenty of advice on ChefTalk about cutting boards (including mine). Have a go at the archives about that, though I suspect that the shipping costs will be disportionately high for large heavy objects to New Zealand and significantly affect the budget for a good board.

As for a sharpening system, I have two suggestions. First, consider several Japanese water stones, at least 210 mm in length and 50 mm wide (but bigger is better). You should get at least a 1000 grit stone, and something in the 3000 to 4000 range as well. ProChef does offer a Tojiro combo stone which would at least initially work well. Then, go online and read this:

http://forums.egullet.org/topic/26036-knife-maintenance-and-sharpening/

This is a short version of Chad Ward's 2006 book, *An Edge In The Kitchen*. I don't know if the book is available in the New Zealand library system, but you might want to see if it is and then if you can borrow it. Prices are hopelessly out of date, but the information is sound.

There are plenty of videos online as well. Look at Jon Broida at Japanese Knife Imports. Bob Kramer and Murray Carter are two American-based Master Bladesmiths who also have some interesting online videos. Chef Knives To Go also has sharpening videos.

If you want to go a guided sharpening system, my personal recommendation is to look overseas to the United States and to Chef Knives to Go and look at the custom Edge Pro Essentials kit being offered for less than $250 US. It's the Edge Pro Apex sharpening system, but with custom stones (Shapton Glass). This site's administrator (Nicko) got me to do a review.

If you want to look at buying online from overseas, there are a number of knife retailers on line who can and do export to New Zealand. The aforementioned http://japanesechefsknife.com/ is well regarded. And as I mentioned earlier, an American web retailer who ships internationally is Chef Knives To Go ( http://www.chefknivestogo.com/ ).

Hope that helps.

Galley Swiller


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

MillionsKnives said:


> Do you sharpen your own knives? All knives need sharpening, just a question of how often. Japanese knives including shun require a specific type of sharpening on waterstones. At this level of knife you need to know how to sharpen yourself either freehand or jig, or you need to find a reputable service that uses waterstones.


Hi I don't sharpen my own at the moment but are willing to learn or at least find someone who can do it for me


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Galley, 

That is an enormous help, thanks for taking the time to write to me. 

Yes sorry I was thinking NZ dollars, while NZ is a beautiful country everything tends to be a bit more expensive here. Yes I am willing to spend/ invest in a good quality chefs knife and was thinking of going with a Victorinox paring knife for now and seeing how I get on. 

Awesome, I will take that into consideration when choosing a blade length. I just had a quick look at the ProChef.co.nz website, it seems pretty good, I was looking at house of knives but Prochef actually seems to have a bigger range. In terms of physical shops the only ones I have found so far are Southern hospitality and total food equipment. 

Thanks I am really interested in the MAC, I have seen it mentioned a few times now and a good review from you and BDL convinces me I should go and find one, i'll check the physical shops I know of and see if I can find someone who stocks them so I can pick them up and have a good look at them.  

​Great I will look into the cutting boards and that book sounds as though its a worth while read I am sure I can get a copy here.  

Thanks again for your help! Im looking forward to having some good knives in the house 

Cheers 

Sarah


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Japanesechefsknife has a flat $7 worldwide shipping FYI. For sharpening, if you want to learn or just see what is involved, watch the JKI videos on YouTube. There are a lot of videos out there, some good, many bad. Watch these ones first.


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

MillionsKnives said:


> Japanesechefsknife has a flat $7 worldwide shipping FYI. For sharpening, if you want to learn or just see what is involved, watch the JKI videos on YouTube. There are a lot of videos out there, some good, many bad. Watch these ones first.


Hey thanks thats pretty cheap! may be worthwhile. Great I will check them out! Certainly want to do my research first


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Also, on that site, hiromoto is a good cheaper brand. There was a thread here on cheftalk about it recently. The maker is retiring, once the current stock is gone, that's it.


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

MillionsKnives said:


> Also, on that site, hiromoto is a good cheaper brand. There was a thread here on cheftalk about it recently. The maker is retiring, once the current stock is gone, that's it.


Hey thanks, I will check out the thread. Are they sort of on par with a MAC?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I've never used MAC so I can't give a fair comparison. Ignoring the damascus line hiromoto has (in your price range, don't spend extra for damascus looks), they are offering G3 stainless or Aogami super steel clad with stainless. I think both offer better edge retention than the steel used in MAC. MAC probably comes with a better out of the box edge (if you learn to sharpen this matters less and less).

Maybe someone like @Benuser can give a better comparison


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

So here is my contribution. 

Indeed Shuns are beautiful and they are good knives. However, they cost more than they deliver (in my opinion). Tojiros cost much less and are equivalent if not better (also VG-10 core clad with soft stainless). MACs cost about the same and are much better.

The only outstanding Shun I had the opportunity to try is the Blue Honesuki, but they are more expensive. although, it was not mine but my friend has it for over 1 year and is still in love with it.

I have a Tojiro DP petty and it is a good knife and have to say that it is a great investment.

If you are open to carbon, check the Misono Swedish.


----------



## herkuleschef (Sep 17, 2014)

Buying the right chef's knives isn't as easy as it seems to be. It's so hard to decide between the different steels, handles and origins...

It depends on so many determinants - how often do you use your knife, which foods are you mainly cutting? I just wanna give you one advice: Never buy a knife, which you don't already know, in an online-shop. You really have to feel it in your hand at first: then you automatically know, if it's right for you.

Let us know, what finally is your choice...
Best regards


----------



## smockett (Aug 24, 2014)

HerkulesChef said:


> Buying the right chef's knives isn't as easy as it seems to be. It's so hard to decide between the different steels, handles and origins...
> 
> It depends on so many determinants - how often do you use your knife, which foods are you mainly cutting? I just wanna give you one advice: Never buy a knife, which you don't already know, in an online-shop. You really have to feel it in your hand at first: then you automatically know, if it's right for you.
> 
> ...


Hi HerkulesChef,

Thanks for the advice!

I decided I liked the look of the Hiromoto Millionsknives recommended. However, I am currently writing my thesis (anyone out there who has written one will know how much they take over your life!) and haven't had time to go back to the shops and see what brands I can find in store. But when I do eventually manage to I will definitly draw off all the advice everyone has given me here, it is much appreciated!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

dhmcardoso said:


> So here is my contribution.
> 
> Indeed Shuns are beautiful and they are good knives. However, they cost more than they deliver (in my opinion). Tojiros cost much less and are equivalent if not better (also VG-10 core clad with soft stainless). MACs cost about the same and are much better.
> 
> ...


Agreed most everywhere here. I have issue with Shun VG10, their SG2 takes a great edge by all accounts but is very chippy, but it's hard to screw up blue#2 and if I wanted shun-looks this would be my choice. The Misono Swedish gets raves about the steels edge taking, but it is also more reactive than most carbons and requires some additional care.

Rick


----------



## krx927 (Oct 13, 2014)

Check my answers on similar question in this tread. I am also a home cook which years ago had similar needs/whiches about knives like you. Here is my experience:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/82315/help-choosing-knife/30#post_484558

Besides the knives described there I also have

Bu-Rei-Zen (Blazen) Gyuto which is comparable to Akifusa but a bit more expensive

and

Yoshikane Hammer Finished Paring Knife. Almost all of my knives are of different style and I like it!

A few other important thing about choosing a knife (at least for me):

* the steel must be over 63 HRC otherwise you will sharpen it too much (64HRC or better). Global, Shun and wrustholf and scanpan ARE NOT GOOD ENOUGH! Trust me! Also be aware of other Japanese knives that are not high hardness like VG10 - not good enough, at least for what you want to have - this is to comply with your prerequisite ".I am a home cook and want to invest in some good quality knives that hold their sharpness well "

* for me the easiest way to sharpen the knife is with sharpening system. I have EdgePro Apex and is really good. Previously I had (still with my Wusthofts and Henckels (now only used for crashing bones) Gatco sharpening system. These kind of systems are just not good enough, you cannot get same sharpness, they scratch the knives and sharpening lasts to long.

The best option are proper sharpening stones but I am too lazy!

* the shape of handle does not matter much! I have 4 different stiles (classic western, D shape Japanese, Oxtagonal Japanes, special D shape of Miyabi). They all feel good in hand!

* do not rely on buying the knives you want in local shops - they will not have best options and selection. Better buying it online - you can still send them back if you do not like it. The selection is MUCH bigger.


----------



## krx927 (Oct 13, 2014)

kevpenbanc said:


> The only issue I have with carbon is cutting onions, you can get a reaction and end up with black onions. This may be poor technique by me.


I was getting same issue with my carbon Moritaka. When cutting onion or something similarly reactive I was getting rust on the food as the knife started to rust immediately. What I do now is that I am wiping the blade with cloth very frequently so I it does not start rusting.

As I already asked in some other post:

*Can any profi chef explain are Aogami/Shirogami knives are really used in profi kitchens? And how (constant wiping?)?*

I really want to know how this is dealt with by profies.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

krx927 said:


> Check my answers on similar question in this tread. I am also a home cook which years ago had similar needs/whiches about knives like you. Here is my experience:
> 
> http://www.cheftalk.com/t/82315/help-choosing-knife/30#post_484558
> 
> ...


Just a little correction here:

Most Japanese knives are not hardened to RC 63+, and VG10 in particualr is usually 60-61. 63+ (big difference from 60-61) is in the realm of white #1, blue #1, blue super, some tool steels like SKD-11/D2 and high-tech CPM alloys like S110V, SRS 15 and HAP40.

Rick


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

krx927 said:


> I was getting same issue with my carbon Moritaka. When cutting onion or something similarly reactive I was getting rust on the food as the knife started to rust immediately. What I do now is that I am wiping the blade with cloth very frequently so I it does not start rusting.
> 
> As I already asked in some other post:
> 
> ...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Brilliant video. And also the next videos, worth to see.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

I've watched this video recently as I'm somewhat a fan of Jon, and I enjoy making sushi or maki rolls at home.  Sushi rolls don't typically have onion, but the ginger / vinegar solution may pose a threat to the carbon blade?

I was surprised to notice that Jon prefers polished blade to patina. Could this be because of what is being cut? (Onions turning black, but are absent from sushi recipes?)


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

tweakz said:


> I was surprised to notice that Jon prefers polished blade to patina. Could this be because of what is being cut? (Onions turning black, but are absent from sushi recipes?)


There's a video somewhere where Jon states that Japanese chefs consider a blade with patina to be 'dirty'. It's therefore standard practice to clean the blade each night.
He picked up the habit whilst working in Japan.

Ha ha, I should have watched the video first !


----------



## krx927 (Oct 13, 2014)

JBroida said:


>


Thanks a lot for this video. Basically I was doing this, with the exception of rinsing the knife under water instead of using the damp cloth... But also important tip at the end: if you will be cutting a lot of highly acidic food perhaps consider using a stainless steel knife 

Always when I was cooking my gulash and cutting kilos and kilos of onion I was thinking how japanese chefs handle such situations. So take a knife which if good for the job you are doing...


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Also interesting food culture stuff, a while back someone was saying that in Japan it is the head chef that takes it as his duty to sharpen the knives before the shift, I suppose for the critical cutters anyway.

Rick


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

kevpenbanc said:


> There's a video somewhere where Jon states that Japanese chefs consider a blade with patina to be 'dirty'. It's therefore standard practice to clean the blade each night.
> He picked up the habit whilst working in Japan.
> 
> Ha ha, I should have watched the video first !


Yes, that's the video I was referring to I believe. Sorry for not making my point clear. I'm curious on how an onion responds to a polished carbon blade vs one with a patina. I understand that onion isn't a common ingredient in sushi which is why patinas may be more popular in the US?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

tweakz said:


> Yes, that's the video I was referring to I believe. Sorry for not making my point clear. I'm curious on how an onion responds to a polished carbon blade vs one with a patina. I understand that onion isn't a common ingredient in sushi which is why patinas may be more popular in the US?


the knife is a bit more reactive, and thus requires a bit more frequent wiping, but i dont find it to be a big deal personally... that being said, i know some would prefer to work with a less reactive blade, and in those cases, a patina might be helpful. Lastly, keeping the blade looking clean and shiny does require additional work when you finish (i.e. rust erasers, non-bleach powdered cleanser, etc.)


----------



## slowcookersguy (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey , have you heard of the Chicago Cutlery knives? I have heard pretty good things about them.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Concerning Chicago Cutlery knives - 

At one time, they were made in the United States and considered by the general standards of the day (mid-1980's) to be good quality.

Then the company went into bankruptcy and the name was bought.  U.S. production ended.  Production moved overseas.

Nowadays, Chicago Cutlery products are made in China and the quality of the knives is pretty much what you can consider as "Made To A Price" quality, with the price extremely low.

Don't waste your time or money.  Quality level is about the same or less than the non-serrated-edge Henckels Internationals (the "One-Figure", lower-end Henckels branded knives).

Save your money and buy a much better chef's knife from a different and better recommended brand discussed on this forum.

Galley Swiller


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Rick Alan said:


> Also interesting food culture stuff, a while back someone was saying that in Japan it is the head chef that takes it as his duty to sharpen the knives before the shift, I suppose for the critical cutters anyway.
> 
> Rick


Especially for carbon steel knives, Japanese chefs will sharpen their knives at the end of their shift. That way, the new surfaces will have a chance to oxidize with exposure to air and form a micro-patina before the knives are used again.

If the food or the knife steel are particularly reactive, it would not be unheard of for a chef to have more than one set of knives, and rotate use. That gives extra time for the sharpened edges to oxidize.

Galley Swiller


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Eh just goes to show you can't trust everything you hear on CT, or at least my memory of it.

Rick


----------

